# Waiting



## Faint (May 3, 2014)

Why is it so hard to wait to get a hoglet! 
Someone messaged me that they have hoglets for an awesome price, and they have the cutest little boy ready next week. But I go on vacation in two months and my sister would be babysitting him and I wouldn't want him to get huffy after bonding. SIGH, waiting is so hard! Especially seeing all the cute hogs on here! :lol:


----------



## LittleHedgie (May 24, 2014)

i know right?  i waited around 3-4 months after researching hedgehogs (almost every day i think!) before actually getting a hedgehog myself. my friend would always send me gif of hedgehogs to remind me how adorable they really are.
they're totally worth the wait though!


----------

